# diving the standrews jettys



## nemesis89 (May 12, 2009)

has anyone went scubba diving on the pass side of the st.andrews jettys and seen goliath grouper and amberjack? i just had a guy tell me he was down there the other day and saw those types of fishi was thinkingof trying it myself but not sure if he was telling the truth about what he saw appreciate any info thanks.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *nemesis89 (5/21/2009)*has anyone went scubba diving on the pass side of the st.andrews jettys and seen goliath grouper and amberjack? i just had a guy tell me he was down there the other day and saw those types of fishi was thinkingof trying it myself but not sure if he was telling the truth about what he saw appreciate any info thanks.


I snorkled there and dove down about 25 feet one time and saw a small (30-40 lb) goliath grouper one time.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

We have heard of many 50 lb. fishthat dwell along the jetties. No aj's that i've heard or seen.


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

The dive club just did a Dive-N-Dine there last weekend and I got reports of decent sized grouper, but no monsters. I would not be suprised if there were a few monster hanging out there though. It's an awesome dive and well worth the drive, lots of life on the rocks.



Make sure you plan the tides right!


----------



## nemesis89 (May 12, 2009)

maybe he had mistaken it for a gag i heard also there are some nice sized gags down there but just hearing about the goliath makes me wanna check it out.


----------



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

I dove it last summary and I DID see 2 golith groupers. Nice size to um. I will diving it again in June when my family and I will be camping again.


----------

